# Best Strawberry Desert juice?



## TyTy (28/7/19)

Hey guys 

Just looking for a really good strawberry desert juice, heard that the bams strawberry and the Johnny cream puffs strawberry is really good, any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (28/7/19)

Wurl'd by MILC and Mr Hardwicks - Strawberry vanilla biscuit

Jamslam by Mr Hardwicks - strawberry jam

Armagedon by Prime - strawberry cheesecake style

PB and Strawberry Jam by Jam Monster - strawberry jam with a bit of PB

All of the above has been very tasty to me. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/19)

Didn't know one finds strawberries in the desert.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/19)

I will second the Prime Armageddon.
Cheap, not too sweet... tastes like Jolly Jammers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Didn't know one finds strawberries in the desert.


*How to Grow Strawberries ANYWHERE! (Even The Desert)*

**

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/19)

@TyTy 

Firstly a reminder that juice preference is highly subjective.
Secondly, I vape MTL and juices that taste great in DL sometimes taste crappy in MTL.

That said, I quite like Pompous Pom's Strawberry Shortcake. It's on the sweet side but is great after a nice cup of coffee.

https://voodoovapour.co.za/pompous-pom-voodoo-vapour/64-pompous-pom-strawberry-shortcake-100ml.html

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/7/19)

So My wife exclusively vape strawberry flavoured e-juices. Herein lies two problems, firstly I can taste strawberry at all(all taste like the cotton is burned), secondly she does not like stepping into a vape shop. Vapecon is a big no no because she has a problem with crowds too. 

But any case here is some of the juices she likes. The Liqua plain strawberry is her favourite.















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/7/19)

My 2 cents 

*Desserty*
Prime Vape : Armageddon
Monsta Vape : Red Velvet
Dinner Lady : Strawberry Macaroon

*Milky/Cereal*
Steeped : Strawbery Kicker
Sickboy77 : Pixie Floss
NCV : Strawb

I'm not a big strawberry fan, but these are flavours that I personally enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

